# How do I get rid of unwanted macro algae?



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I recently discovered some blueish dark purple algae growing on my live rocks. It grows pretty slowly but theyre kind of unsightly. Should i just scrub it off? Hydrogen peroxide? I dont know lol. Thanks


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Cladophoropsis? If so, i think im going to try to get an emerald crab. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

